# Steam:Nach Download u. Aktivierung eines Games dauerhaft offline-Modus?



## marty28 (4. August 2016)

Guten Abend liebe community,

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und stelle gerade(höchstwahrscheinlich) im falschen Forum die Frage ob ich nach dem Download und Aktivierung eines Titels trotzdem offline spielen kann,vorausgesetzt es ist kein MMO  
Im meinen Fall,möchte Ich mir gerne  das
kommende Weltraumerkundungsgame"No Man's Sky" auf Steam herunterladen um es dann anschliesend im Offlinemodus zocken .Geht das?
Vielen Dank im voraus für eure kompetenten Antworten.
Und Sry nochmal für den falschen Platz von meinem Post bitte habt etwas Nachsicht.Schönen Abend noch.
Euer Marty 28


----------



## Scubaman (6. August 2016)

Sollte gehen. Allerdings werden Deine Erkundungsfortschritte dann auch nicht dem Rest der Welt mitgeteilt. (Wie zwingend oder oft sich das Spiel mit dem Internet verbinden möchte, weiß aber noch niemand so genau)


----------



## marty28 (6. August 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Info LG


----------

